# coral beauty angel dead



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

so i have a coral beauty angel fish and a yellow tang that were looking fine yesterday swimming and eating, today we wake up and the sally lightfoot crab was munching on the angel all other fish seem to be hiding wondering if the crab would have killed it or would it be the coral banded shrimp i have seen him go after other fish but never caught them dont want to loose another fish need some help


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how old is this tank? what livestock? what are your water parameters?

was the fish QT'd? was it eating? how long have you had the fish?


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

the tank was relatively new as our old tank had a seam blow last week so we had to buy a new one every thing was doing very well till to day now a our coral beauty and tang are dead readings are ammonia 0 nitrites 0 ph 8.0 calcium is 420


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

and no no qt tank as i am relatively new to salt water and had not thought about one till now i do have on now but its to late the next fish i purchase will definitely be going in to a qt tank running a qt tank for a couple weeks will be much cheaper then losing a bunch of fish :-(


----------

